
How to store time-series data in MongoDB, and why that’s a bad idea - RobAtticus
https://blog.timescale.com/how-to-store-time-series-data-mongodb-vs-timescaledb-postgresql-a73939734016
======
akulkarni
tl;dr

\- MongoDB good for some things, but not time-series data

\- In fact TimescaleDB sees 20% higher inserts, up to 1400x faster queries,
and a much simpler query language (read: SQL)

\- But if you still want to store time-series data in MongoDB, this post
presents two different ways of doing so, with trade-offs

